# Gibbus



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just spoke to a fish store in Sweden, they had some S.Gibbus at 10 inch for apeox 60 usd.
anyone any info on this fish? pics?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BUMB CMON FOKKERS!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man your talking gibbus pleco?
ive managed to grow out 6 gibbies 
they were all about 2 inches when i gottem 
now 3 months later there really big
id say a ruff est on biggest is 7 inches
i payed 8.99 usd for a 2 inch fish
theyre the fastest growing pleco ive ever owend
4 inch at the same store was 13.99usd
other store has a maybe 20 inch gibb 
store owener will give it away 
cuz its to big 
and whos got the room


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nope Serrasalmus Gibbus.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> nope Serrasalmus Gibbus.










i never heard of Serra. Gibbus

did you mean Geryi??? with line on the nose? look like this.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

I KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!! S:FREAKIN:GIBBUS


























here are some pics i found here.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry i dont know what you mean.......i look it up and it said" Serra. Gibbus" and give me these pic.

dont get me wrong bro! i'm not saying that you dont know your sh*t.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sorry i dont know what you mean.......i look it up and it said" Serra. Gibbus" and give me these pic.
> 
> dont get me wrong bro! i'm not saying that you dont know your sh*t.


sh*t just fixed it i wrote bibbus in the freakin post!
its called Serrasalmus Gibbus, he also said it was called Gold Piranha.
i thought spilo or mac at first but then he said the resembled rhoms so im guessing it could be somtn cool.
he had several together at 10inch. i told him to expect some loss, he said they would nip and fight but no serious injuries. 
well might head off to sweden to check them out.
man im getting tired of chasing rhoms around the world








this site has ruined my life!!!









naah i love p-fury


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> sorry i dont know what you mean.......i look it up and it said" Serra. Gibbus" and give me these pic.
> 
> dont get me wrong bro! i'm not saying that you dont know your sh*t.


sh*t just fixed it i wrote bibbus in the freakin post!
its called Serrasalmus Gibbus, he also said it was called Gold Piranha.
i thought spilo or mac at first but then he said the resembled rhoms so im guessing it could be somtn cool.
he had several together at 10inch. i told him to expect some loss, he said they would nip and fight but no serious injuries. 
well might head off to sweden to check them out.
man im getting tired of chasing rhoms around the world








this site has ruined my life!!!









naah i love p-fury








[/quote]

good luck dude! that fish look awsome.......there is no place better then p-fury :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GET IT. It's worth 60 bucks.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> GET IT. It's worth 60 bucks.


I highly doubt it's a real Serrasalmus Gibbus. But regardless of the species, it's definitely worth 60 bucks! Get it!!!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

View attachment 102244
he is a gibbus corey


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

starbury said:


> View attachment 102244
> he is a gibbus corey


this fish look like Geryi







GG would be best to answer this.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> View attachment 102244
> he is a gibbus corey


this fish look like Geryi







GG would be best to answer this.
[/quote]

It doesnt look anything like a Geryi


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i googled them, not much came up


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

boba fett said:


> i googled them, not much came up


i did the same thing, and it come up the Geryi pic i post in here


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Geryi and S. gibbus look nothing alike, geryi are very easy to tell with the purple, violet line down the center of the fish.

The first two pictures are fish George Fear brought in. Looks like gibbus

Star bury's fish looks nice, and I agree with him that is S. gibbus.

All this being said, the original holotype to this species was lost in one of the wars, holotype is the original speciman when a new species is named.

I believe all thats left is a handdrawn picture and text( from the original descreption.

Check on opefe for more info.

I think that is a good price, May want to make sure your guy doesnt have it labled wrong, or he may be going off what the wholesaler, exporter told him..........

Post some pictures if you snag one........


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> Geryi and S. gibbus look nothing alike, geryi are very easy to tell with the purple, violet line down the center of the fish.
> 
> The first two pictures are fish George Fear brought in. Looks like gibbus
> 
> ...



















I still don't think the fish they are selling is an actual Gibbus, but either way I think it's a steal. A 10 inch Serra for 60 bucks? You can't really go wrong....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im thinking the same thing.
ive mailed the guy and asked for photos.
anywhays a friend of mine has bought a 75G so we might get him one.
what i dont get, mash help me out, is how extremely different the two pics i posted look? 
1 looks like an elongated rhom, and the other just a rhom.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i guess i'm wrong then


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dudes i lied, sh*t!" i was thinking cm the fish is about 13cm so 5,2inch.








anywhays, i dont care about size or costs.
considering how rare serras are 60 bucks is cheap(norway) imo.


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

serrasalmus gibbus is called the "Golden Piranha" because of the golden color on it's flanks and belly. the dorsal surface is dark, being shades of blue. As with most piranhas, there is an iridescence to the scales. i believe that serrasalmus gibbus is the most aggressive piranha..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

p said:


> serrasalmus gibbus is called the "Golden Piranha" because of the golden color on it's flanks and belly. the dorsal surface is dark, being shades of blue. As with most piranhas, there is an iridescence to the scales. i believe that serrasalmus gibbus is the most aggressive piranha..


sweet.

but do they shape up as a rhom or are they usually elongated?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rang the guy again, hes sending me some pic later today. ill post them as soon as i get a hold of em! need to id these little fuckers.
need to see them before i go there, its like a 3-4 hour drive.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> im thinking the same thing.
> ive mailed the guy and asked for photos.
> anywhays a friend of mine has bought a 75G so we might get him one.
> what i dont get, mash help me out, is how extremely different the two pics i posted look?
> 1 looks like an elongated rhom, and the other just a rhom.


http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html

They arent seen much in the hobby, thats the first time iv seen starbury's picture, and it sure looks like one, it has differences from a rhom.

The two George Fear pictures in this thread, have gotta be gibbus as well. The top fish looks like starburys, the bottem is just a bigger version of the same fish. The thing about George and sharkaquarium is he knows the collection points also.

Thats good you are getting pictures, 60$ doesnt seem unreasonable to me, I would just want to make sure it is the real species you want before you travel far for it.....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> im thinking the same thing.
> ive mailed the guy and asked for photos.
> anywhays a friend of mine has bought a 75G so we might get him one.
> what i dont get, mash help me out, is how extremely different the two pics i posted look?
> 1 looks like an elongated rhom, and the other just a rhom.


http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html

They arent seen much in the hobby, thats the first time iv seen starbury's picture, and it sure looks like one, it has differences from a rhom.

The two George Fear pictures in this thread, have gotta be gibbus as well. The top fish looks like starburys, the bottem is just a bigger version of the same fish. The thing about George and sharkaquarium is he knows the collection points also.

Thats good you are getting pictures, 60$ doesnt seem unreasonable to me, I would just want to make sure it is the real species you want before you travel far for it.....
[/quote]

thnx man.
ive just about read every thread made her about gibbus.
seems to an awesome fish. whaiting for pics now.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> thnx man.
> ive just about read every thread made her about gibbus.
> seems to an awesome fish. whaiting for pics now.


Cool deal, post the pictures up so we can check it out also...........


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont like gibbus


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> They arent seen much in the hobby, thats the first time iv seen starbury's picture, and it sure looks like one, it has differences from a rhom.
> 
> The two George Fear pictures in this thread, have gotta be gibbus as well. The top fish looks like starburys, the bottem is just a bigger version of the same fish. The thing about George and sharkaquarium is he knows the collection points also.
> 
> Thats good you are getting pictures, 60$ doesnt seem unreasonable to me, I would just want to make sure it is the real species you want before you travel far for it.....





> The specimens that are presently being imported to the aquarium trade as S. gibbus do present a similar appearance to the description by Castelnau. But so do other forms of piranha, such as S. elongatus. One must not simply say, "ah, my fish looks like such and such, so it must be such and such." The name S. gibbus is available should any of the catalogued specimens be considered that species. But just as likely the species that hobbyist are calling S. gibbus and Dr. Jégu thought looked similar to his drawings could simply be a morphotype of S. rhombeus.












Probably one of the best explanations I have ever seen on this topic. I still doubt that it's an actual Gibbus, and even if one were to think it was, without a holotype to compare to, there is really no way to tell for sure. All the specimens I have seen being imported labeled as "S.Gibbus" have turned out to actually be a S.Macalatus. I'm willing to bet that is the case here as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think S. gibbus is recognized by science. That doesnt mean a fish fitting that description doesnt exist...but I think since the holotype was lost it would need to be revisited to become an official species. 
That being said, I had a Serrasalmus from the rio araguay that fit the "elongated" rhom description. I felt it was a variant of rhombeus but who knows.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> nope Serrasalmus Gibbus.










i never heard of Serra. Gibbus

did you mean Geryi??? with line on the nose? look like this.
[/quote]
I want GERYI....that is an awsome looking fish


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I dont think S. gibbus is recognized by science. That doesnt mean a fish fitting that description doesnt exist...but I think since the holotype was lost it would need to be revisited to become an official species.
> That being said, I had a Serrasalmus from the rio araguay that fit the "elongated" rhom description. I felt it was a variant of rhombeus but who knows.


Yes Jeff, very good point, I would agree if revisited gibbus could become recognized again, Or these fish that look like the ones pictured could end up being called something else.
Even if they are rhom variants or morphs, a neat strain of fish, that you dont see to often coming into the hobby......


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Last I remember, Gibbus was found to not be a valid species, but are merely Rhombeus.


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

p said:


> serrasalmus gibbus is called the "Golden Piranha" because of the golden color on it's flanks and belly. the dorsal surface is dark, being shades of blue. As with most piranhas, there is an iridescence to the scales. i believe that serrasalmus gibbus is the most aggressive piranha..


here are some picture of serrasalmus gibbus
[/quote]

check the picture


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a maculatus to me.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> All the specimens I have seen being imported labeled as "S.Gibbus" have turned out to actually be S.Macalatus.


I agree. A clearer pic would be nice, but it does look like a Mac.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> I KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!! S:FREAKIN:GIBBUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean corey and yes that is a awesome deal I think, hell i dbuy a couple of them if they were at my LFS.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that swedish prick forgot to take pics, im getting some today. if they look good im going to sweden tomorrow!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> that swedish prick forgot to take pics, im getting some today. if they look good im going to sweden tomorrow!


Don't forget to bring your camera and take some pictures.......... of the Sweedish women.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that swedish prick forgot to take pics, im getting some today. if they look good im going to sweden tomorrow!
[/quote]

Don't forget to bring your camera and take some pictures.......... of the Sweedish women.








[/quote]

dude ofc have to be gay to not check them out!























got some picks looks like mack's


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heres some pics. didnt go this saturday but will go next!
spilo or mack.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like maculatus to me.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should read this bro... http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html







!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You should read this bro... http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first thing i read dude.

its a mack so no nead to worry about gibbus\s!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought a fish from Oliver Lucanus, it was called Gibbus at the time. The fish was more gold/yellow than the rhoms or spilos I had seen at the time. I was told the fish was really just a rhom, then someone told me it was a spilo. It's behavior was more rhom like, it didn't like company whatsoever...

At one point I kept him with three rhoms, I was moving and only tank that was big enough/available. He had the three rhoms in the corner, never let them out. The rhoms beat each other up pretty good, not the gibbus he just kept them there. They were all roughly the same size(7 inches)

Anyhows I'd be interested to hear if these fish are offically a species or not. My first post here, this place rocks


----------

